# What do you do with your ribbons?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw someone that makes quilts and that was pretty cool. Just curious what everyone else does with theirs. 

Mine are sitting in a ziplock right now. :/ All except the HIT and our first USDAA Q, which are at my office. I kinda want to do something with Summer's ribbons vs just putting them in a bag. 

Just not sure what.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I put Remmy's up on the wall in my laundry room. Kiska' are on the other wall.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The majority of my ribbons are just the small single ones they give out at conformation shows. I put them in order, then rolled them up and put them in a small mason jar on my desk. So they're not really displayed (except for the one on the outside of the bundle), but it keeps them together in a small space.

I only have two small rosettes and no idea what to do with them.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Most of the rosettes are on walls... Ran out of room so flats have been slowly put away.
Cider ridiculously has another 2 walls of ribbons some of which need to be put away.. as Arson needs a wall of his own, and Cider has an entire wall of mainly AAC rosettes for Qs not pictured.

Cider's title ribbons and a few unique placement rosettes









All of Smudge's ribbons (he has less)









Someday I'd like a ribbon quilt. But I've found the ones I like the most are often made by horse ppl in the states so the shipping of the ribbons will be pricey plus the labour and shippign it eventually back... so it's a down down the road thing...


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

Right now they're in the envelopes with the title certificates in a folder on my desk, except the ones she won this weekend. I have no idea how to display them.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have a garbage bag full of them in my basement from Lars and O's shows. I've stopped taking agility rosettes and just grab the Q ribbons to hold the run's info sticker. I do have Lars' obedience High in Trial ribbon in my office...that's the one I've saved for now. I'll probably end up donating them to Ribbon Recycling. 

http://www.ribbonrecycling.com/index.html


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

They are on my wall grouped by type(ie by sport and acheivment) they are grouped like that, not individually displayed, so I have a few hooks full of Q ribbons, some hooks of title ribbons, place ribbons, HIT ribbons, and Gem has a bunch of "judges choice" rosettes so those are grouped together as well. I like having them displayed  their title certificates are all in a file lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

How do you get ribbons?
When I put Toby into agility, will he just get a ribbon for competing? Mixes can do shows right? Do you get them then? Could Toby win titles?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In AAC in Canada, you only get a ribbon if they do a Qualifying Run. They can earn titles, Remmy has his Agility Dog of Canada (ADC) Advanced Agility Dog of Canada (AADC) his Agility Games Dog of Canada (AGDC) and just needs two more qualifying scores in Snooker to get his Advanced Games Dog of Canada. They then start competing in Masters and get titles in that and then earn more titles after that.

It is lots of fun whether you win ribbons and titles or not. Some of our best runs we have not qualified in but just worked super good together and almost did everything right.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the 'meaningful' ones displayed on a wall in my basement. Admittedly, some of those are getting a little crusty with age now. Despite my best efforts at vacuuming them regularly they seemed to have developed a rather noble patina over the years, .. noble imo anyways, lol. 

I still gaze at them from time to time, to reflect on where we've been. Boy there's some really fond memories there. Actually, I think the reminiscing helps me to remain focused on where we're going.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BostonBullMama said:


> How do you get ribbons?
> When I put Toby into agility, will he just get a ribbon for competing? Mixes can do shows right? Do you get them then? Could Toby win titles?


Mixes can compete in any agility trial I've been to. I believe AKC clubs can still choose not to allow mixes but all trials I've been to do and I hear it is a very small percentage that don't and a lot of people (both purebred and mixed owners) boycott said clubs. Every other venue you just register through the venue and you don't even have to prove the dog is altered. With AKC you do have to prove a mixed breed is altered. ETA: You're in Canada so AKC isn't a thing there. Didn't realize that.

There's a few different kind of ribbons you get in agility. 

1. Placement ribbon. Usually 1-3rd or 1-4th places in your class. In some venues you can receive a placement ribbon without qualifying. In other venues you need to qualify to place. Obviously placements are who runs the course the best- clean and fastest time for most. Sometimes most points and under time in a game.
2. Qualifying ribbon (Q's)- these are the important ones. Qualifying is how you get legs towards your titles. It depends on the venue and the level as to what the requirements are but it basically means you did the course fast enough and without faults (for that level- some levels will have refusals, or allow multiple weave tries, others won't). Typically a course is set up with a certain yards per second the dog needs to run to make course time and also needs to run 'clean' without faults. Games classes have additional or other rules.
3. New title ribbons. Typically you get a bigger rosette type ribbon for a new title. The huge rosettes come for the highest level titles.
4. High in trial ribbons. I've only seen these in TDAA but they award these to the dog with the most Q's in a weekend.

To win titles typically you need a set number (usually 3) of qualifying runs for each class. So in USDAA we are in performance 1. If I want to get her p1 gamblers title, I would have to get 3 gamblers Qs. After 3 gamblers Qs then you move up to P2 gamblers. If I want her p1 overall title, I need a certain amount of Qs in gamblers, snookers, jumpers, standard (I'd have to look it up). In TDAA we are in Games 3 and thus need 5 qualifying runs in DIFFERENT games to get our games 3 title. We need 3 Qs to get her TIAD (intermediate standard) then she will move up to superior and need 5 Qs in standard to get her TSAD. To get a championship title in a venue (NATCh, MACH, TACh, etc) there's a lot of requirements you must fulfill. Sometimes you need super Qs or QQs (qualifying in both standard and jumpers), or many Qs. Depends on the venue.

Venue is just the club/titling organization you compete in. Each has its own rules and some are more common in one area than another. They each have their own nationals, etc. A lot of people on dogforums do CPE but it doesn't exist here. NADAC also is miniscule here. There is one trial a year here. I do mostly USDAA and TDAA because they're a bit more common though USDAA is not that common here yet. My trainer is USDAA and I support all her trials. AKC is most popular but I haven't done that yet. TDAA has 9 trials a year 40 mins from my house so we do that and enjoy it! 

Hope that helps. It is all very confusing when you first start out!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Mixes can compete in any agility trial I've been to. I believe AKC clubs can still choose not to allow mixes but all trials I've been to do and I hear it is a very small percentage that don't and a lot of people (both purebred and mixed owners) boycott said clubs. Every other venue you just register through the venue and you don't even have to prove the dog is altered. With AKC you do have to prove a mixed breed is altered. ETA: You're in Canada so AKC isn't a thing there. Didn't realize that.
> 
> There's a few different kind of ribbons you get in agility.
> 
> ...


Confusing but helpful!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

AKC agility around here have been very welcoming to mixes. My agility BFF runs a Pit mix and she's been able to enter her dog in all the trials that are offered here in New England. With obedience and rally trials combined with conformation shows, that's where she has been shut out because mixed dogs aren't allowed to enter.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a little bulletin board. Old pic, it's almost full now! Figure this one for her AKC agility Novice, Open and Exc, and then ones working toward her MACH can have a different board and be more stacked up. I have the titles framed around the board. I don't compete much, and only in AKC, (time and money constraints), so this is good enough for us. Some of my friends that do CPE trials, or those who are involved in multiple sports and constantly getting piles of ribbons, I dunno what they do with them all.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

BostonBullMama said:


> Confusing but helpful!


It is confusing  I'm in Ontario.. We play a bunch of sports including AAC agility. My kids are pure, but AAC is totally every breed and mix friendly, and there are a lot of AAC trials. CPE also allows any breed or mix, but there aren't that many in Ontario.

Both venues as long as you don't get disqualified and are in the top 4 you get a placement ribbon (1-4). Often in lower levels there are less then 4.. You almost always can go home with a ribbon as long as you finish the course.. Cider and I took home placements and no Qs for a while our first year. I was pretty excited we got a ribbon our first trial even though we didn't qualify. 

We were earning Qs in rally before we tried agility. Was easier to succeed at for us.


----------

